# Maumee River Smallmouth



## trane (Apr 14, 2004)

Made it out in the muddy Maumee tonight. The water has come down tons and it is fishable although muddy. I fished tubes around sidecut Metro and caught a few smallmouth. They wanted it real slow. So slow that I didn't catch my first fish until I was dealing with a nice tangle (gotta love spinning reels) and one grabbed my tube. I had to handline it in. I learned my lesson and looked for the slack water and dragged it slow.

The gar are also breeding in the Buttonwood rapids. There were tons of them. Kind of a strange sight to see them all squirming up the shallow water.

I also came across a snake. I didn't get close enough to see what species, but I was glad to have waders on. Although, it sure was warm.

tight lines,

trane


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for the reports from the maumee..im dying to get up there and do some smallies fishin..i may do that tomorrow afternoon sometime..  i will probably be at my old holes around buttonwood..
senkos works awesome in the maumee for smallies too..they love it..i keep tellin the folks at netcraft for over a year to start carrying the smallers senkos..they finally got them in stock now..


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

I thought lake erie and its tributaries were closed to bass fishing. Hey Cpappielooker been up to delta lately?


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe its strictly C&R now.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

die4irish..yeah, i was up there 2 weeks ago and the guy out there was catching the bass by the reeds..my carp are still in there tho..LOL..
looks like i will be hitting the maumee tomorrow sometime before the rain hits..should be prime by now..i hope..anyone with the up to date water info. please post them here..
thanks a bunch....lookin to do some smallieslookin tomorrow..yeeehaaaw..


----------



## meadmeister (Apr 14, 2004)

until june 26 - crl; june 26 - 5(14" min


----------

